# Hand Puppets for Charity Appeals



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello.

Here is the pattern for the hand puppets I knit for the shoebox appeal. Hope you enjoy knitting them. The little puppets will be treasured by the children receiving them. One puppet goes in a box and is the first thing the child sees on opening it

Bye


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I will be knitting some for the Animal Welfare Charity shops I support. Best wishes for the New Year and all your charity projects.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you! I have bookmarked this page for future reference and placed "hand puppets" on my project list of new things to try knitting this year.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pleased more little puppets will be entering the world!

I love all the pet photos.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great pattern. Thank you for letting us use it. I will be making some to give to the Police Department for their vehicles. When an Officer responds to a call where children are involved they will give the child something to help with their stress. This will be a great way to use up some bits of stash and make some child feel better.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

How nice! Lovely to think that you and your knitting play a part in bringing comfort to children who need it so badly.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.operationchristmaschild.org.uk/knitting-patterns

You can find more patterns by clicking the above link


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, they will be a pleasure to knit.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Can't wait to get started on them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I think my "to do " list grows each day I read this site..I don't think I will live long enough to maKe all the things I have bookmarked!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, Bonnie and Darlene.  yes, so many lovely things to knit!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern I have book marked it for later.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

You are very welcome, hampshirerose. Hope you enjoy making some when you have the time.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi metuppence
Thank you for your reply.
I did download the pattern but for some reason it wouldn't open.
I had a blank page


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Metuppence,
I have just had a look at the web site and down loaded the patterns from there.
I will start knitting these as I go along and use up my odd yarns.
I will have loads ready for next Christmas.
Take care x


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

The ladies in my knitting group will be thrilled with this pattern. I have no doubt they'll start making these puppets immediately for the children's homes for whom we knit.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Well done for getting the pattern, Hampshirerose. Have fun knitting them. It's a really good way of using up odds and ends of wool.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

That's really good, Tanikins. Tell them I hope they have lots of fun bringing the little puppets into the world!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you metuppence I'm sure I will have fun knitting them x


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

The kids will love them. Thank you again so much. Regards, Tanya


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

I have not been able to get the pattern after
downloading it.

Has anyone else had a problem?

Usually the downloads work for me.

Thanks for getting back to me.

ARDaigle
CT


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

ARDaigle said:


> I have not been able to get the pattern after
> downloading it.
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem?
> ...


I just private messaged you with the pattern. Hope this helps.


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

I also just sent you a big 
thank you for your making
my day and sending me the pattern.

Thank you again.
Hugs,
ARDaigle
CT


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

You are very welcome. I just replied to your message.

Hugs back.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, once again, Darlene, for coming to the rescue.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

No problem, you are welcome. Just hope you don't mind.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Not at all. Very good of you to be so helpful.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, just don't want you to feel like I am stepping on your toes.


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

Hi. Give me your e-mail address and I'll e-mail it to you. I've saved it as a document. Tanya


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

These are sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, Yarnie. yes, aren't they just!


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate the
favor.
[email protected]

Thank you very much.

ARDaigle


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleased you like them, Yarnie.One.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable. So nice of you to share and inspire! Thank you.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pleased you like them!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

is there a site I can go to, to download this pattern? I tried to download and it wouldn't open! I would love to start on some of these for Christmas 's toys for tots.
Thanks


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, Patmastel. I have sent the pattern to you in a private message, for you to copy. If you would like an email, send your address in a private message.

Good luck with knitting them. 

Penny


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Penny
Don't mean to butt in here but I sent the written pattern to Patmastel last night. She had messaged me and asked me to send it seeing I had posted if anyone wanted it, I have the pattern.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks very much, Darlene. Very helpful.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

You are most welcome. Glad I could help her out.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will be knitting
some for the Teddy Bear Cancer Org. I volunteer for.
It's a lovely idea, to bring comfort to children
who need it so badly.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

That's really nice, Roselina. Thank you.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much for this pattern, I knit small toys for the ambulance and fire services, they use them to distract distressed kiddies, I'm sure these will go down a treat, 
Thank you again Lynn


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

Love the puppets, wish I knew how to convert the pattern to crochet, as I have not learned to knit. It would make a great give for the children at our local hospital.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. Have downloaded and started making for birthdays for my GGD and GGS and little boys living next door to me. Have 3 finished already. And a great way to use those odds and ends.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Love the colours you knit
Kids be so excited when then open there 
Boxes. Great for using up bits and pieces of
Spare wool


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing have saved for later


----------

